# Gingerbread....finally?



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this finally the end of the wait? I honestly doubt it, HTC will screw up again..


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Depends on what you are waiting for I guess...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm assuming you are referring to the official gb update.. and also, it isn't HTC most of the time. It's the carrier postponing the update and such.

Sent from my mechabolt


----------

